
Show HN: AnyDesk – Realtime Screen Sharing with Specialized Video Codec - Melo82
http://anydesk.com/
======
JoblessWonder
Well, as this graph[1] clearly shows... Red is the winner! Also... this graph
doesn't seem to match up with the data provided in the benchmark PDF[2]...
unless you truncated it for some reason. At least one of them should be 50% of
the red bar.

Two more things:

1) Is there a reason you don't list what version of RDP you are using? There
is a big bump in quality with 8.0

2) Is there a reason you don't include other paid offerings in your benchmark?
Since you offer paid versions it seems like that would be fair.

[1] [http://anydesk.com/_static/img/benchmark-
framerate.png](http://anydesk.com/_static/img/benchmark-framerate.png)

[2] [http://anydesk.com/benchmark/anydesk-
benchmark.pdf](http://anydesk.com/benchmark/anydesk-benchmark.pdf)

------
bonif
I really HOPE this trend of websites breaking the scroll will die soon.

Please let my mouse wheel work as supposed.

Thanks

~~~
nnnnni
Yeah, it was really jarring when I scrolled down. This one was a LOT worse
than others that I've seen.

------
prohor
You have mistake in translation to Polish. "Latency" should be translated as
"Opóźnienie" not "Latencja", which means incubation period of viruses.

------
rasz_pl
or you could use Brynhildr and get sweet 60fps for free
[http://blog.x-row.net/?p=2455](http://blog.x-row.net/?p=2455)

Obviously Im not the target market. I expect my VNC program to tell me things
like port numbers, bandwidth utilisation and codec used, not treat me like an
idiot.

------
pbreit
Did I miss the Mac version or is that not available? Show-stopper for just
about everyone I know.

~~~
Cowicide
Ah, such a shame there nothing for Mac right now, I'm always looking for a
faster remote that'll work with challenging bandwidth on the road.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I use/work for Sococo, and we're also working on the 'challenging bandwidth'
issue. Fortunately VP8/9 have lots of knobs to turn that can be used to
control bandwidth.

